# Diode substitutions.



## Radkins80 (Sep 19, 2020)

What are the sound differences between different clipping diodes. I am moving on to a Distortion 250 build and I am out of 1n270 diodes but have a good supply of 1n4148 diodes. Anyone ever made this substitution before?


----------



## zgrav (Sep 19, 2020)

similar questions have shown up before, believe it or not.  : ^ )
search the forums for discussions about diodes for lots of info.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Oct 6, 2020)

This gives you some info: 




Really, all you should do is socket that component and just swap stuff in and out til you find what you like.


----------



## BurntFingers (Oct 6, 2020)

Lower vf = more distortion, compression. Less volume.

Higher vf = the opposite.


----------



## spi (Oct 6, 2020)

I used silicon diodes in 250 overdrive (don't recall if they were 1n4148 but most likely).  Sounds good to me.

I think if you build it to 250 specs, the original used silicon, while the Dist+ used germanium.


----------



## Chas Grant (Oct 6, 2020)

spi said:


> I used silicon diodes in 250 overdrive (don't recall if they were 1n4148 but most likely).  Sounds good to me.
> 
> I think if you build it to 250 specs, the original used silicon, while the Dist+ used germanium.



You’re correct, the Distortion + used 2 X 1N270 diodes, while the 250 used 4 X 1N914’s. I recently built a Distortion + with the 270s. So I did all my homework on the 2 since they are the same circuit. For how simple it is, it’s a great distortion pedal. There are also a few resistors and caps that are different between the Dist+ and 250.


----------

